# Men getting pregnant?!



## CatParty (Jul 2, 2015)

http://www.geneticliteracyproject.o...al-wombs-the-coming-era-of-motherless-births/

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...ficial-womb-will-change-feminism-forever.html

http://www.news.com.au/technology/s...en-to-give-birth/story-fnjwl2dr-1227039814754


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 2, 2015)

This is what autists actually believe.


----------



## tlegg (Jul 2, 2015)

The Dreams of the MRA

personally I like the Judge Dredd way where this shit has happened and is old news.


----------



## DuskEngine (Jul 3, 2015)

tlegg said:


> The Dreams of the MRA



And the radfems, funnily enough.


----------



## OtterParty (Jul 3, 2015)

i once read a fanfic where hagrid was consensually impregnated by the giant squid


----------



## Sanic (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm pregnant


----------



## AnimuGinger (Jul 3, 2015)

This is so fucking stupid I can't even.


----------



## DirkBloodStormKing (Jul 3, 2015)

This has to be some of the most autistic shit I have seen in a while. Only yaoi fantards, SJWs, radfems, and MGTOW/incel twats would think that this is not going to be kind of traumatic for men. Hell, there are lots of women who get traumatized by the idea of childbirth already.


----------



## Pikimon (Jul 3, 2015)

I don't know if this will work, gay men have been trying to get each other pregnant for decades and so far no pregnancy


----------



## SpessCaptain (Jul 3, 2015)

Wait if there was only one gender then what will fill our natural drive to create families and cuddle with?
Will everyone be gay?


----------



## DuskEngine (Jul 3, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Will everyone be gay?



We could make humanity parthenogenetic, like those lesbian lizards that Chris likes.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jul 3, 2015)

DawnMachine said:


> And the radfems, funnily enough.


i don't think the radfems want this, it still requires them there evil shitlord males to live.

also


Spoiler: who wants to hear a silly story


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2015)

Parthenogenesis is such a cool word.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Jul 3, 2015)

In theory it's a good idea having artifical wombs since there are women who have various conditions that prevent them from having children or put them at risk from dying during childbirth. (Replacing things like womb transfers or surrogate mothers)

But like IVF you get crazy people like the 65 year old woman who thinks it's a great idea to have kids at that age or in this case people like Chris thinking it'd be fine for him to raise a child with the help of his mom.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Jul 3, 2015)

The idea would never clear an ethics board. There are too many variables that can go wrong, with another life on top of that, and potential mutations that can be passed down from _their_ children (this specifically is why cytoplasmic transfer aka 3-Person IVF was discontinued). The real catch though, is that there's no compelling _need_ for male pregnancy; if there were, you could possibly justify the dangers ethically.

Inherent and implicit in any argument about male pregnancy is the impact it would have on the host's sense of gender identity. Calling it "male pregnancy" ignores the very real issue that men who identify as "men" _aren't going to want anything to do with it._ Everyone bringing up the idea of male pregnancy seems to neglect that such a thing would cause horrible gender dysphoria; either that, or they believe in the Tumblr narrative of "you can be anything you want". Or they don't understand that everyone has a gender identity whether or not they're trans and that screwing with it is asking for trouble.

"Male pregnancy" should be more like "transsexual female pregnancy", because the act of pregnancy causes the body to feminise radically and become awash with hormones required to sustain it. In fact, MtF hormone replacement therapy explicitly _mimics_ pregnancy in male-bodied individuals. Your response to female HRT as a male-bodied individual is considered a litmus test to decide whether or not you should be on it; if you begin to feel more confident on HRT, you're trans. If you get sicker, depressed, and suicidal (like Alan Turing), you're _not_ trans. And to most real-males who would get pregnant (in fact, I would say all of them), the act of pregnancy would be horrific and devastating mentally.

So, in the end, it's kind of nonsense to even suggest "male pregnancy", at least from the perspective of someone who is trans. If you would seriously consider undergoing male pregnancy, you're anything but male.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Jul 3, 2015)

Not even the biggest fist queen could squeeze a baby out of their ass.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 3, 2015)

What if we abandon the idea of gender identity entirely and pregnancy and giving birth is just something that happens?


----------



## XYZpdq (Jul 3, 2015)

Somebody should feed this to CWC so he can be stupid about it. 

Other than that this is stupid and you might as well be concerned about with custody battles with the theoretical bigfoot that may rape you for as far removed from real life this is.


----------



## Bork Laser (Jul 4, 2015)

So what do they like install a fleshlight with a womb or something?


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 4, 2015)

Bork Laser said:


> So what do they like install a fleshlight with a womb or something?








Keep it in a box.


----------



## Konstantinos (Jul 4, 2015)

If I had to guess, the science behind bringing the mpreg fetish to life probably isn't very good.


----------



## Save Goober (Jul 7, 2015)

Lol MRAs. Most men don't even put in half as much effort into raising their children, what makes them think that they'd suddenly take up 100%. I guess they think the artificial wombs will do all the work. It's probably really easy right?
MRAs are still mostly retards who somehow think child support covers all the kid's expenses and then designer bags and shoes for the mom on top of that. I do wish men could get pregnant though, I think that would be great and solve a lot of bullshit.


----------



## Fareal (Jul 7, 2015)

People who think raising an infant is NBD _haven't tried it._

People who think pregnancy is NBD _haven't tried it either.
_
Yours, someone about to have two babies a year apart


----------



## Picklechu (Jul 8, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Wait if there was only one gender then what will fill our natural drive to create families and cuddle with?
> Will everyone be gay?


We'll travel back in time and get freaky with past women.


----------



## Abethedemon (Jul 10, 2015)

Some men can already get pregnant if they have ovaries.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Jul 11, 2015)

This might also have a big impact on abortion laws.


----------



## HG 400 (Jul 20, 2015)

@Null what do you think about this?


----------



## Marjan Šiklić (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Pinhead (Jul 20, 2015)

Marjan Šiklić said:


>


Your image link is broken, just like your penis.


----------



## Marjan Šiklić (Jul 20, 2015)

meth made my penis bleed


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jul 20, 2015)

Marjan Šiklić said:


> meth made my penis bleed



Then you should do more meth, obviously.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jul 20, 2015)

Marjan Šiklić said:


> meth made my penis bleed


are you sure you weren't just on your period?


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Jul 20, 2015)

Only if they're seahorsekin.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 20, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> What if we abandon the idea of gender identity entirely and pregnancy and giving birth is just something that happens?


Sex alone just happens too.


----------



## nad7155 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's fucked up.

FIN


----------



## Trombonista (Jul 20, 2015)

Let's just hope we don't have to deal with ass births.


----------



## GL99 (Jul 21, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> This is what autists actually believe.





DirkBloodStormKing said:


> This has to be some of the most autistic shit I have seen in a while. Only yaoi fantards, SJWs, radfems, and MGTOW/incel twats would think that this is not going to be kind of traumatic for men. Hell, there are lots of women who get traumatized by the idea of childbirth already.



Oh man, I was just thinking of posting about this in the Manosphere thread, or maybe even making a thread dedicated to it. Manosphere autists, especially MGTOWs, have been circlejerking about artificial wombs spelling the end of womankind for years now. It seems like every MGTOW on youtube is required by law to have at least one video (usually more) about the wonders of ectogenesis. Places like antifeministtech, theblackpill (formerly Omega Virgin Revolt, one of caamib's buddies funnily enough), and /r9k/ are littered with tl;dr screeds describing (almost invariably with a curious lack of detail) how artificial wombs will liberate men from the shackles of gynocracy and usher in the gynocide women so richly deserve. 

For those conoisseurs who'd like to sample the spicier variants of misogynistic autism, a few choice selections for your perusal 

https://omegavirginrevolt.wordpress.com/2011/02/27/winning-at-life-or-failing-at-sex/#comment-1387

This entire tag: http://www.antifeministtech.info/category/artifical-wombs/

And, my personal favorite, an entire blog dedicated to the utopia "Male Procreation" will provide, totally free of those evil conniving women, of course:

https://maleprocreation.wordpress.com/

As you can imagine, it's now dead, though.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Jul 21, 2015)

trombonista said:


> Let's just hope we don't have to deal with ass births.


ass-birthers syndrome


----------



## DrunkTails (Jul 21, 2015)

I can't remember where I read it, but i do recall that the reason why men are unable to give birth is that if they are to give birth, they will more likely suffer a heart attack than a woman would.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Aug 13, 2015)

But would any man WANT to give birth? Seriously, you guys dodge a bullet with that. As someone who's female and wants kids someday, it's something I'm not looking forward too.


----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 13, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> But would any man WANT to give birth?


because long ago, god gave me a dream where i had a daughter named Christal.


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Aug 13, 2015)

I've seen videos of some guy birthing a faberge egg.


----------



## Abethedemon (Aug 13, 2015)

this is literally gay _and _unrealistic.


----------



## Whatisgoingon (Aug 13, 2015)

Isn't giving birth extremely painful? And wouldn't it be even more so if your body wasn't biologically meant to even give birth? Sounds like a shitload of pain and complications.


----------



## TaterBot (Aug 13, 2015)

I've seen videos of some guy birthing a teddy bear.


----------



## MACH-IV (Aug 14, 2015)

so can dudes get pregnant or no?


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Aug 16, 2015)

MACH-IV said:


> so can dudes get pregnant or no?



Transmen can and do, but it's ill-advised.


----------



## KatsuKitty (Aug 16, 2015)

Drawets Rednaxela said:


> Transmen can and do, but it's ill-advised.



Transmen are still female by birth so it's a misnomer to call it "male pregnancy".


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Aug 16, 2015)

KatsuKitty said:


> Transmen are still female by birth so it's a misnomer to call it "male pregnancy".



Then you ought to have specified weather you ment man or male. Naturally there's no way for a male born body to conceive. But womb transplants have been performed successfully between female bodies, so in theory the same could be done to a male body.


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 16, 2015)

MACH-IV said:


> so can dudes get pregnant or no?



Man cannot and likely never will be able to get pregnant.


----------



## MACH-IV (Aug 17, 2015)

Hellblazer said:


> Man cannot and likely never will be able to get pregnant.


thanks i was getting kind of worried about this today cuz i had a stomach ache for like two hours.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 17, 2015)

Wouldn't this just be like cloning? I don't know because 1. i didn't watch to video and 2. I don't know how cloning works
Also with childbirth comes periods and periods are no fun for anyone involved unless you're really kinky in a weird way. Also pads are expensive, the only good thing about vaginas are that they are immune to nut kicks


----------

